# Pic Request- Box Braids and Cornrows WITHOUT extensions



## PPGbubbles (Mar 24, 2011)

Ladies I need some inspiration.

I want to try box braids and/or cornrows with natural hair sans extensions.

Please post pics of your own hair or links to videos anything that can be helpful.

My main concern is creative parting and placement since I am a fine hair natural med density

I want to be more creative with my protective styles and want to avoid fake hair. 

So, please help!.....pretty pretty please with sugar on top 

ETA: Please answer the following
*how long did the style take?*
*How long did the style last you?*


*ETA2: I completed my braids  Thank you to all who helped pics are attached*

*and for fun I added the bantu knot out I did on blow dried hair before I braided*


----------



## PPGbubbles (Mar 24, 2011)

bump.............


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 24, 2011)

I have in some micro/mini box braids but I have fine hair low-medium density so they're pretty scalpy so I doubt you'll want to see them.... lol.
But check out KinkyKurlyQueen's braids as well as PrettyDimples01's braids on YT. KKQ's are the smallest and she wears them for a month or a bit longer. Mine are around that size and I plan to keep them in for 6 weeks.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Mar 24, 2011)

Check out Beads, Braids & Beyond. 
I know she's a little girl but she's got some great hair and mom does some great styles with cornrows and braids.  

http://beadsbraidsbeyond.blogspot.com/2011_03_01_archive.html


----------



## PPGbubbles (Mar 24, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> I have in some micro/mini box braids but I have fine hair low-medium density *so they're pretty scalpy so I doubt you'll want to see them.... lol.*
> But check out KinkyKurlyQueen's braids as well as PrettyDimples01's braids on YT. KKQ's are the smallest and she wears them for a month or a bit longer. Mine are around that size and I plan to keep them in for 6 weeks.


 
That is exactly what I want to see.

I am fine haired med/low density. I would be gratefull if you would share!


----------



## manter26 (Mar 24, 2011)

fine haired, medium- high density here








I usually bun when I wear them. I also cowash every day- 2 days which makes them curly and a little fuzzy/shrink so they are fuller.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Mar 24, 2011)

manter26 said:


> fine haired, medium- high density here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Thanks a million!! manter26

question is the removal process hard?  And how long do these usually last for?

I wanna rock a style for 3 weeks is this the way to win?


----------



## Mandy4610 (Mar 24, 2011)

Here you go. These are from almost 2yrs ago. Haven't done anything with just my hair since.










Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 24, 2011)

Sure, I'll share.
Since I've been working out and sweating and have washed them, they've become slightly less scalpy, but yeah. Lol. Nothing to write home about.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Mar 24, 2011)

Mandy4610 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Thank you Mandy4610 that would make the perfect chic low bun.

How long did it take and how long did that last?


----------



## PPGbubbles (Mar 24, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Sure, I'll share.
> Since I've been working out and sweating and have washed them, they've become slightly less scalpy, but yeah. Lol. Nothing to write home about.


 
davisbr88 first thank you for posting, the look fine to me

I edited my OP

can you answer the following?

 Please answer the following
*how long did the style take?*
*How long did the style last you?*


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 24, 2011)

PPGbubbles said:


> davisbr88 first thank you for posting, the look fine to me
> 
> I edited my OP
> 
> ...



Thanks for the compliment. 
My responses are in red.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Mar 24, 2011)

My box braids:


----------



## PPGbubbles (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you KCcurly 

How long do you keep your box braids in for? and how long did it take you to braid your hair?


----------



## Napp (Mar 24, 2011)

these are not mine but there are a few fotki links that i just love for no extension braids

cornrows
http://public.fotki.com/forevercurlycatrina/novemberdecember-2010/img-0986.html

medium box braids
http://public.fotki.com/mrssmif/3rd-year/summer/obx-vacation-2010-030.html

micro braids
http://public.fotki.com/KinkyKurlyQueen/hair-2008/december-2008/s5301324.html#media

chunky braids
http://public.fotki.com/Zhara/2009/holiday-hair-the-sequel/dec-09-001-jpg.html

small box braids
http://public.fotki.com/JazmineB/my-hair-in-braids/img-2445.html


----------



## PPGbubbles (Mar 24, 2011)

Napp thank you! Those links were drool worthy


----------



## manter26 (Mar 25, 2011)

PPGbubbles said:


> Thanks a million!! manter26
> 
> question is the removal process hard?  And how long do these usually last for?
> 
> I wanna rock a style for 3 weeks is this the way to win?



I wash them until they basically unravel to half braids, half curls. The removal is easier than it looks and my hair is very moisturized when I take it down. 

I probably leave them in for 5 weeks. It's definitely longer than 3. Small braids are my go to protective style. Twists cause knots so I avoid them.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Mar 25, 2011)

PPGbubbles said:


> Thank you Mandy4610 that would make the perfect chic low bun.
> 
> How long did it take and how long did that last?



Took about 4hrs.....the braider has kids and she stopped several times to take care of the kids while I was there. I would say it would take about 2.5hrs if she didn't stop so many times.

Lasted about 4 wks. At the end of 4 wks this is what they looked like :









Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## naijamerican (Mar 25, 2011)

Great pictures!  Please keep them coming ladies; I need some hair inspirations for the summer. I might even try doing this sometime in the coming weeks.  This is great!


----------



## Pooks (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a bunch of these!


Bantu knot out on mini-braids pinned to the side:












Bunned:




Freshly cowashed:




This is the set I'm wearing now:




They take between 7 and 9 hours to put in now depending on the size. I wear my minibraids for 4-5 weeks, washing, deep conditioning and cowashing at will. 

Takedown is long, but I use Qhemet Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee and sometimes some olive oil and it's not a nightmare. 

*ETA:*  Creative parting inspiration: http://public.fotki.com/okorolina40/cg_technique_year_1/year-6-hair-maratho/nov09hair-009.html#media

I'll come back with cane(corn)row pics.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Pooks: You're my hero!!!!! It's so refreshing to see other low/medium density ladies posting these styles. I hope my hair grows up to be like yours!
Thanks for the thread, OP


----------



## Pooks (Mar 25, 2011)

*Disclaimer:* None of the following were done by me.


----------



## Pooks (Mar 25, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> @Pooks: You're my hero!!!!! It's so refreshing to see other low/medium density ladies posting these styles. I hope my hair grows up to be like yours!
> Thanks for the thread, OP


 
 Thanks babe! I forgot to say, I have fine-medium strands but* think* I have high density... iono... all's I know is it's a lotta hair on my head, lol.


----------



## davisbr88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Pooks said:


> Thanks babe! I forgot to say, I have fine-medium strands but* think* I have high density... iono... all's I know is it's a lotta hair on my head, lol.



Oh, I just assumed it was low/medium because my hair sort of looks like that where you can see the scalp in between (whereas I've seen ladies that you can't even see their scalps when they braid/twist), but now that I look at it, your braids are also a lot thicker than mine as well so I'm probably wrong.  
My medium density section is in my crown but I'm low density everywhere else. 
Either way, your hair is beautiful! I can't wait until I get the length you have so I can try those cute styles you posted.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Mar 25, 2011)

manter26 said:


> I wash them until they basically unravel to half braids, half curls. The removal is easier than it looks and my hair is very moisturized when I take it down.
> 
> I probably leave them in for 5 weeks. It's definitely longer than 3. Small braids are my go to protective style. Twists cause knots so I avoid them.


 


Mandy4610 said:


> Took about 4hrs.....the braider has kids and she stopped several times to take care of the kids while I was there. I would say it would take about 2.5hrs if she didn't stop so many times.
> 
> Lasted about 4 wks. At the end of 4 wks this is what they looked like :
> 
> ...


 


Pooks said:


> I have a bunch of these!
> 
> 
> They take between 7 and 9 hours to put in now depending on the size. I wear my minibraids for 4-5 weeks, washing, deep conditioning and cowashing at will.
> ...


 


davisbr88 said:


> Oh, I just assumed it was low/medium because my hair sort of looks like that where you can see the scalp in between (whereas I've seen ladies that you can't even see their scalps when they braid/twist), but now that I look at it, your braids are also a lot thicker than mine as well so I'm probably wrong.
> My medium density section is in my crown but I'm low density everywhere else.
> Either way, your hair is beautiful! I can't wait until I get the length you have so I can try those cute styles you posted.


 

Words can express how thankful I am for all your responses! it is hard to find info on braids w/o extensions

POOK! girl you rock! I am glad another fine haired lady posted. I imagine my braids would look a lot like yours


If there are any other ladies out there please keep the pics and link coming!


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 25, 2011)

May 2007 - Box Braids

















July 2007 - Cornrows


----------



## ms-gg (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## mostamaziing (Mar 25, 2011)

Mandy4610 said:


> Here you go. These are from almost 2yrs ago. Haven't done anything with just my hair since.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



beautiful but looks painful!


----------



## PPGbubbles (Mar 25, 2011)

@Poohbear
and 
ms-gg

thanks dolls!

Can you also tell me how long it took to install? and how long these styles lasted?

I am trying to plan accordingly because I want to do my braids this weekend.

your input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## PPGbubbles (Mar 25, 2011)

mostamaziing said:


> beautiful but looks painful!


 
honestly it doesnt look painful @ all. In my experience small braids without fake hair do not hurt.

Its when someone attempts this style with extensions that the real pain comes  bad memories.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 25, 2011)

PPGbubbles said:


> @Poohbear
> and
> ms-gg
> 
> ...



You're welcome! It took me about 4 hours I think to do the boxbraids. I'm sure this style would have lasted longer before I took it down 3-4 days later. I didn't like how boxbraids looked on me. They would curve up and shrink and I didn't like how they showed my scalp and parts. So that was the last time I ever wore boxbraids. If my hair was way thicker and longer, I would sport them.

Not sure about the cornrows...my mom did those for me. I think I took those down after a few days as well. I get bored with styles quickly.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Mar 25, 2011)

mostamaziing said:


> beautiful but looks painful!


Thanks, but umm...they didnt hurt at all


----------



## manter26 (Mar 25, 2011)

Pooks beautiful braids. I can't wait until mine get that long. I just watched your tut on mini braids and I happen to do mine the same way. I think it's very important to work on stretched dry hair and to work in sections, so it doesn't get overwhelming. I'll have to try the upwards canerows next time.

I don't know how I've never found your YT channel. I subbed!


----------



## Pooks (Mar 26, 2011)

^^ Cool, thanks for subbing babe!


----------



## WyrdWay (Mar 26, 2011)

I was planning on twisting now I'm gonna braid my hair up  i'd sworn it off cause they take so ong to b take down and mine get so frizzy so fast. But all of these pictures have given me the itch.


----------



## hairsothick (Mar 26, 2011)

I only braided halfway down when I did these, so that is why you can only see the braids on the top when it is down. It made it full and I could do wash and go styles without detangling.

I plan to revisit these soon, but I'm going to braid further down.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Mar 26, 2011)

hairsothick said:


> I only braided halfway down when I did these, so that is why you can only see the braids on the top when it is down. It made it full and I could do wash and go styles without detangling.
> 
> I plan to revisit these soon, but I'm going to braid further down.



Thank you for sharing! I am prepping my hair for the braids now.

If any ladies have any pics please share


----------



## ajargon02 (Mar 27, 2011)

PPGbubbles said:


> Ladies I need some inspiration.
> 
> I want to try box braids and/or cornrows with natural hair sans extensions.
> 
> ...



I don't  have pics but prettydimples01 on youtube does: 

PRETTYDIMPLES01 - BOX BRAIDS INSTALL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYnIlcHuj18
curling braids: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyCBWYZj3ZA
You can go to her channel to see other styles she does  

*sunshower143*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdW0Edzxtio

This link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdW0Edzxtio&feature=watch_response will pull up a BUNCH of yt vids on box braids without extensions. You can just search that at yt as well. 

Her channel: *KinkyKurlyQueen is GREAT! *
             naturallyobsessed.onsugar.com
             KinkyKurlyQueen's Channel 


*Box braids install: *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrjc1DNA6Eg
washing box braids: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvYwvWeewpA


----------



## ms-gg (Mar 27, 2011)

> Can you also tell me how long it took to install? and how long these styles lasted?



No prob.  It takes me on average around 6-8 hours to do my braids.  They can last anywhere from 2-6 weeks for me.  I like to leave them in longer than I do twists because they take so dang long to put in.


----------



## Mook's hair (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh ladies, these styles are calling out to me as I sit here with conditioner in my hair. 

Time to make a choice. will it be box or cornrows?

And here's my contributions.


----------



## rainbowknots (Mar 27, 2011)

Pooks wow those braids are beautiful. Makes me want to throw mine back in my hair, maybe make them a lot neater this time


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Mar 28, 2011)

PPGbubbles said:


> Thank you KCcurly
> 
> How long do you keep your box braids in for? and how long did it take you to braid your hair?



Sorry I missed this some kind of way!

It took me around 6-8 hours maybe? I kept them in about 3 weeks. Next time I will be more careful around my edges as I got some bad breakage from not gathering enough hair at the hairline.


----------



## AwesomelyNappy (Mar 28, 2011)

Great thread! Everyones hair looks beautiful!

I think I know how i'm styling my hair this week now.


----------



## Pooks (Mar 29, 2011)

blaqphoenix said:


> @Pooks wow those braids are beautiful. Makes me want to throw mine back in my hair, maybe make them a lot neater this time


 
Thank you 

*Waits for @PPGbubbles' pitchas...*


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 29, 2011)

I wish I didn't suck at braiding my hair.  one day I will conquer it!


----------



## PPGbubbles (Mar 29, 2011)

Pooks

I did the braids. I posted in the everyday hair but I forgot to put them here.

I did some cornrows in the front to make sure the braids framed my face. I actually like them. they are not as scalpy as I thought they would be. I plan to keep them bunned for the most part.

It took me about 6 hours to get them done and I plan to keep them for about 3 weeks.

I trully thank you all for your input the advice and pic really helped


----------



## PPGbubbles (Mar 29, 2011)

ajargon02 
You know you are awesome right! thank you for the links 

Mook's hair

Thank you for the contributions! I may rock some twist after this so thank you for the style lady 

KCcurly 
Thanks for the input I did the mini cornrow after your warning because my edged are a lil weak, so thank you!


----------



## TraciChanel (Mar 29, 2011)

Your hair is absolutely GORGEOUS.  I can't believe you can do that yourself!  Now _that's_ a gift! 



Mook's hair said:


> Oh ladies, these styles are calling out to me as I sit here with conditioner in my hair.
> 
> Time to make a choice. will it be box or cornrows?
> 
> And here's my contributions.


----------



## TraciChanel (Mar 29, 2011)

They turned out very pretty! You've inspired me to get some...I think I'll wait till the summer, though.  


PPGbubbles said:


> @Pooks
> 
> I did the braids. I posted in the everyday hair but I forgot to put them here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pooks (Mar 29, 2011)

PPGbubbles said:


> @Pooks
> 
> I did the braids. I posted in the everyday hair but I forgot to put them here.
> 
> ...


 
They look good!  You never know, you may be able to keep them in even longer.  Low manipulation = BSL quickly!  haha.  You're welcome!


----------



## TrendySocialite (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorry if they are turned....
















































Sent from my SCH-I500 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## PPGbubbles (Mar 29, 2011)

Pooks said:


> They look good! You never know, you may be able to keep them in even longer. *Low manipulation = BSL quickly!*  haha. You're welcome!


 
The bolded is what I am looking for! APL is boring me I what real length.

And I dont want to be bothered with my hair while I am excersing.


----------



## Daeuiel (Mar 29, 2011)

TrendySocialite, you look fabulous! I am so inspired by those styles. Thanks for posting


----------



## Fine 4s (Mar 29, 2011)

Here are the ones I did a couple of years ago. I loved them!


----------



## TrendySocialite (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks Daeuiel!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Fine 4s (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow!!!!
I'm loving these box braids and the styles within them! A must do!


----------



## .:Eden:. (Mar 31, 2011)

After I was finished









Showing my hair density





Cowashed


----------



## Pooks (Apr 1, 2011)

TrendySocialite - dang, just GORGEOUS!


----------



## Sianna (Apr 1, 2011)

I've made but one attempt at this.











I hated the results though, and ended up wasting all that hard work by taking the braids down the next day. 

Maybe I'll try again in a few months...


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 1, 2011)

I love that they look better as they get older. They're less scalpy and they hands just right without having to be pinned or slept on a certain way. These things are pretty sweet.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Apr 1, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> I love that they look better as they get older. They're less scalpy and they hands just right without having to be pinned or slept on a certain way. These things are pretty sweet.


 
I am loving the convience of it all and they do look better over time. I have even rollerset mine earlier in the week, that was cute. But the curls fell from the heat and sweat of my workout


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 1, 2011)

PPGbubbles said:


> I am loving the convience of it all and they do look better over time. I have even rollerset mine earlier in the week, that was cute. But the curls fell from the heat and sweat of my workout



Yeah, that's why I haven't done any sets or anything, because I knew that would happen. Went to the bar last night and was sweating buckets!
I may do a Curlformer set this upcoming week, though. We'll see.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Apr 1, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> Yeah, that's why I haven't done any sets or anything, because I knew that would happen. Went to the bar last night and was sweating buckets!
> I may do a Curlformer set this upcoming week, though. We'll see.


 
I am practicing my technique so I can do a real roller set when I take these out


----------



## davisbr88 (Apr 1, 2011)

PPGbubbles said:


> I am practicing my technique so I can do a real roller set when I take these out



I _*SHOULD*_ be doing the same! Mine look... interesting? Lol.


----------



## BraunSugar (Apr 1, 2011)

Seriously, kudos to you guys for making cornrows & box braids look pretty w/o extensions! I've tried this and always ended up feeling like Queen Latifah in Set It Off or DJ Quik.


----------



## Pooks (Apr 3, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> I love that they look better as they get older. They're less scalpy and they hands just right without having to be pinned or slept on a certain way. These things are pretty sweet.


 
THIS! 1010101010


----------



## carameldelight87 (Apr 3, 2011)

So y'all got me ready to do my hair tonight!! I haven't been protective styling as much since I discovered how awesome my twist outs can be. But I think I'm about to braid up my hair...can't cornrow yet, but we'll get there one day.


----------



## Lute (Apr 4, 2011)

I got my hair cornrowed yesterday. without extensions and I threaded the ends of the hair.  I'll take a photo of it tonight


----------



## JasmineX (Apr 13, 2011)

PPGbubbles said:


> Thank you for sharing! I am prepping my hair for the braids now.
> 
> If any ladies have any pics please share


OMG, when I saw these they were the prettiest thing ever. I decided to try it out and braided just a tad bit more than the 1/2 way point. My hair is fine and thin (people say i have a head full of baby hair to be more descriptive) and this style has made my hair appear more full with those perfect circle curls at the end. So, some 4a ladies with low or high density should give it a try.


----------



## PearlyCurly (Apr 13, 2011)

Not the best picture. They were old(i had them in for about 4 weeks).
I have fine hair, but it is pretty dense, so the braids look pretty thin and scalpy. I just shampooed my scalp in this picture, i mostly just co-washed. 
Im thinking about doing them again pretty soon


----------



## truequeen06 (Apr 13, 2011)

I haven't done box braids in a while.  This is from almost 2 years ago.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Apr 24, 2011)

PearlyCurly and truequeen06

thank you for your contributions. I enjoyed my first set sooooo much

I will surely be doing this again probably during the month of june.


----------



## Mandy4610 (May 23, 2011)

Pooks said:


> *Disclaimer:* None of the following were done by me.


Pooks, I don't care what you say, Imma have to still one of these styles. I hope the braider does it justice.


----------



## BronzyBella (May 23, 2011)

I know these pics aren't the best, but these are the box braids I'm sporting right now. They took about 4 or 5 hours to put in. I BC'd just over a year ago. When my hair isn't braided/twisted, I have a much harder time getting it into a ponytail.

I shampoo washed on Saturday, hoping to deep condition afterwards, which was a bust (sauna at the gym not working). 

I planned on keeping them in for two weeks... but am now considering pushing for 3.


----------

